# Tick Tock..Almost Puppy Time!



## havajava (May 1, 2008)

I've been mostly lurking and learning here while we have been waiting for our Hav pup. Well it seemed like we had forever to wait for the litter to be born, and to grow up. Now I've realized our pup Scout will be 10 weeks, and coming home next week! We're so excited! My daughter and I went out to visit him last week, and here are a few photos.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Aaahhh, what a sweetie!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How exciting for you. You're in for a lot of fun times watching your little one grow up. Not sure if it's my computer but I don't see the photos in the body of your post.

Welcome to the group.


----------



## havajava (May 1, 2008)

pjewel said:


> How exciting for you. You're in for a lot of fun times watching your little one grow up. Not sure if it's my computer but I don't see the photos in the body of your post.
> 
> Welcome to the group.


I can see them-can nobody else see them? Hmmm


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

What a cute little girl with a cute little puppy. Have fun!!!!! Can't wait till Scout is home with you all....that is when the fun begins!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How fun!

I can see the photos, but sometimes they (general "they", not this topic specifically) don't show up when I first open a topic, but will show up later. I bet Geri will see them when she comes back next visit.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Awwww, what a cutie patootie! Welcome!
Carole


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:wave: Welcome----your new puppy is very cute(daughter too!):becky:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome and I think we all can understand your excitement!!! I'm sure your daughter and Scout will become best buds!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, so cute. You are going to hav so much fun!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Cute puppy and cute little girl! Congrats on your newest baby! Our little one is 13 weeks old and we've had so much fun with him, hope you do too.
:welcome:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and we're so excited to see your beautiful new baby. Thanks for already posting pictures - as you can tell we are nuts for them.


----------



## havajava (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome-we can't wait, and will take millions of photos I'm sure


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome!!! I love the pictures -- and will look forward to many more.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

:welcome: What a cutie!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your little one.
I am also one of the few that can't see the pictures....sigh. It never happened before.


----------



## havajava (May 1, 2008)

Is is a dial up thing? They are kinda large-maybe I can resize them. I'll go try.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

So cute! Can't wait to see and hear more about Scout in the future.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sure it's not a dial up thing. There have been some changes to the forum lately and that might have an impact on the graphics right now.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

How great! CONGRATS!


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

awww very cute! Love the little white spot on the neck. 

It was hard for me to wait too....and when I finally got him, it just felt like he belonged with us 

Congrats!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome! he is a cutie! And so is your DD


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations on your new Hav baby...he's adorable!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I can see him in your avatar and he looks great! I bet you're so excited! My younger pup is 12 weeks old! 

I can't see the pics either... I'm able to see some pics through the forum and others are giving me the red x yesterday and today. I wonder if it's due to the forum upgrades. It seems to be happening to a few of us!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

havajava said:


> Is is a dial up thing?


Nope, I have cable internet. I can see most pictures, but some just come up as a little x inside the square box.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How adorable!! You must be so so excited!! What a beauty!


----------

